# How has the hunting been?



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Now that rifle season is over and the rut is in full swing how have you guys been doing. I am going to start hitting it hard. I will hunt all of the private land I have permission to. Most of these spots didn't see a single rifle hunter, and have been holding some nice deer. It's kind of nice to let the rifle hunters push them into the big woods. 
They have been making some mistakes in the past few days that hopefully will cost them there lives. I have my sights set on a nice deer, and have been passing all of the other deer.

Just wondering how everyone has been doing. Let's get more talk about bowhunting.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I too have some time off now that the Thanksgiving break is coming up. I am looking forward to the bow season "really" starting up!!! River bottoms should be much more productive now!!! :wink:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

December can't get here fast enough. Our bow season runs through the end of Dec. so that's when I crank it up. I moved a stand down into our valley a bit further just before the gun season started a few weeks ago, and around noonish I had a nice 8 pt. trot through at 15 yds. as I was cranking in tree steps.  Unreal how the rut can tarnish the brain cells of these animals. I Hope with all of the surrounding gun pressure the buck makes it, but there is just sooo much pressure it's doubtful. I just hate the gun season, every tom, dick, and harry's cousins are out in orange. uke: All you can do is hope a nice one slips through and makes December. Good luck guys.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Just saw the dandy that I thoguht had gotten shot last night about an hour after dark. It is nice knowing that he made it through so I can really start to hunt him.


----------



## sportsaholic07 (Dec 22, 2005)

well my family ended up with 35 deer


----------

